# Time for help



## Krykettbug85 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok I have found way to many possabilities of what this could be but does anybody know for sure what this jug was for?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 1, 2016)

Cider vinegar


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 1, 2016)

Economy sized Maple syrple


----------



## Krykettbug85 (Jun 3, 2016)

I found this on eBay but they aren't the same color


----------

